# Being asked to watch a movie but he canceled on me



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

ciypink said:


> Did something like what? Go online and anonymously write something? Cause no one's ever done that before..





ciypink said:


> The word is "dis"concerting.


It's quite revealing. It's only fair that the guy knows what he's getting himself into. I think that's a reasonable statement too, as I believe that people should really get to know the person they are interested in or dating before deciding to form a long term relationship.

If it's no big deal at all then there shouldn't be any problem with showing this thread to the guy in question.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> It's quite revealing. It's only fair that the guy knows what he's getting himself into. I think that's a reasonable statement too, as I believe that people should really get to know the person they are interested in or dating before deciding to form a long term relationship.
> 
> If it's no big deal at all then there shouldn't be any problem with showing this thread to the guy in question.


While I personally would not have made a thread about something like this based on one probably innocuous cancel; it's not like she performed some kind of internet background check on the guy or anything.

IMO, both you and the OP are over-reacting. XD


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Karma Exterminates said:


> While I personally would not have made a thread about something like this based on one probably innocuous cancel; it's not like she performed some kind of internet background check on the guy or anything.
> 
> IMO, both you and the OP are over-reacting. XD


That's fair enuf, you are of course entitled to your opinion, tho in my experience it is generally wise to take note of such cases.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> That's fair enuf, you are of course entitled to your opinion, tho in my experience it is generally wise to take note of such cases.


Well if the guy was already a member here; than I would agree with you but you don't seriously expect the OP to actually show the guy this thread, do you? XD


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Karma Exterminates said:


> Well if the guy was already a member here; than I would agree with you but you don't seriously expect the OP to actually show the guy this thread, do you? XD


What do you think would happen if she did?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> What do you think would happen if she did?


But why the hell, would she? It's an anonymous site for a reason. I can see doing this in the case of someone who is posting about relationship issues (because it may actually be of help in that case) but don't really see the point about doing something like that in this situation.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Karma Exterminates said:


> But why the hell, would she? It's an anonymous site for a reason. I can see doing this in the case of someone who is posting about relationship issues (because it may actually be of help in that case) but don't really see the point about doing something like that in this situation.


Just making a point, and if it's no big deal then there shouldn't be any problem with him seeing the OP of this thread...Unless you think there is a problem with it?


----------

